# رسومات للشكل الحقيقى للسيد المسيح



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد دراسة علمية للملحفة التي كفن بها المسيح , والموجودة في تورين (إيطاليا) , حيث طبعت صورة مسودة , تمكن الأخصائيين من استخراج الرسم الحقيقي للمسيح, لاحظو حتى نقاط الدم التي أحدثها إكليل الشوك على جبهته المقدسة


من المعلوم (علمياً) أنه لحظة القيامة ,انبعث من جسد المسيح إشعاعاً إلهياً مشابهاً للإشعاعات الذرية طبعت رسماً سالباً مشابهاً لنيجاتيف أفلام التصوير, على ملحفة الكفن , وهو ماحلله العلماء , وقد عممت هذه الصورة حديثاً




ملاحظة : نقلت هذه الصورعن مجلة (ريليبو) , في عددها رقم 22 , الصادر في كانون الأول 2009 , والتي أصدرتها جريدة 

Retrato rebot, sacado de la sabana santa de Turin, y publicado en el suplemento del ABC 



Nº 22 del Relevo del mes de diciembre 2009

























​










































منقووول​

​


----------



## ارووجة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (11 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> الرب يباركك


 
شكرا ارووجة لردك الجميل
​ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

رائعة جدا الصورة دى

شكرا ليك كليموو​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااا جدااا
 رائع جداا

الرب يبارككم

​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> شكرااا جدااا
> رائع جداا
> 
> الرب يبارككم


 
شكرا ليك استاذ نهيسى
​لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> شكرااا جدااا
> رائع جداا
> 
> الرب يبارككم


 
​شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل​


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش عارفة بتذكر مرة قرأت في موقع عن الكفن انه اغب الظن ان السيد المسيح ابيض البشرة 
ليه هنا حنطي 

مرررررررررسي يا تاسوني 
يا رب ننعم برؤيته له المجد .. مشتاقة اشوفه ​*


----------



## نونوس14 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع  جميل*
*والصور رااااااااااائعة*
*ميرسى تاسونى ربنا يباركك*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> مش عارفة بتذكر مرة قرأت في موقع عن الكفن انه اغب الظن ان السيد المسيح ابيض البشرة
> ليه هنا حنطي
> 
> مرررررررررسي يا تاسوني
> يا رب ننعم برؤيته له المجد .. مشتاقة اشوفه


 
اكيد يقصده الملامح مش اللون

وممكن كمان يكون ادوا لون برونزى للتمثال

شكرا روز لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> *موضوع جميل
> والصور رااااااااااائعة
> ميرسى تاسونى ربنا يباركك *




انتى الاجمل يا قمر
​​شكرا نونوس لردك الجميل​


----------



## Bent Christ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

_موضوع رائع يا تاسونى
الصوره دى اترسمت تبعا للكفن المقدس​_


​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> _موضوع رائع يا تاسونى
> الصوره دى اترسمت تبعا للكفن المقدس_
> 
> _
> ...




تمام مارين

هى شبه التماثيل
​شكرا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*صور حلوه قوي
اول مره اشوفها
شكرا ليكي كوينا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*



صور حلوه قوي
اول مره اشوفها
شكرا ليكي كوينا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اه وانا كمان

ردك هو الاحلى يا مايكل

شكرااا ليك​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

Size="5"]رب المجد يسوع المسيح مش حنطى وجهه ابيض مائل للاشقر 
وشعره اسود باصفرار 
وكذلك شعر ذقنه وشاربه 
انت ابرع جمالا من بنى البشر
ربنا يباركك ​[/size]


----------



## tasoni queena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> رب المجد يسوع المسيح مش حنطى وجهه ابيض مائل للاشقر
> وشعره اسود باصفرار
> وكذلك شعر ذقنه وشاربه
> انت ابرع جمالا من بنى البشر
> ربنا يباركك


 
يا جماعة ده تمثال يحمل الملامح

مش مهم اللون لان التمثال ممكن يكون بمادة حامية برونزية

وده عادى

شكرا ليك ابانوووب​


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل
وصور حلوة 
وانا كمان اول مرة اشوفها
شكرا لك كتير تاسونى
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*



موضوع جميل
وصور حلوة 
وانا كمان اول مرة اشوفها
شكرا لك كتير تاسونى


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انتى الاحلى يا ديدى

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلوة جدا*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## jesuslove1j (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جميله أوووووووي
ميرسى الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> *حلوة جدا
> ميرسي يا قمر
> *




انتى الاحلى يا روكا

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> جميله أوووووووي
> ميرسى الرب يبارك حياتك


 
ردك هو الاجمل

شكرا ليييك

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى للصور
الرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2010)

> ميرسى للصور
> الرب يباركك


 
شكرا مامتى لردك الجميل​


----------

